# RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein



## hornhechteutin (29. November 2006)

Moin Moin ,
bitte schauen ,
RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein Gefängnistagebuch 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## spin-paule (29. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Guter Tipp, Michael#6 
Auszüge aus dem Tagebuch von Donald Klein unter www.stern.de


----------



## EmsLiga (29. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

jep hatte schnell bei Stern TV angerufen & mail geschickt und auf die gemeinsame Aktion hingewiesen !!!

Leider haben die nix davon erwähnt :r 

Schade , werde morgen diverse Radiosender anrufen :m 

mfg

Rob


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (29. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

War sehr spannend der Bericht bei Stern TV. Drücken wir doch alle mal die Daumen und wünschen der Familie viel Glück.


----------



## Patrick S. (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Das muß ein schreckliches Weihnachten und eine schreckliche Zeit für die Familie Klein sein.
Ich drücke ganz fest die Daumen das unsere Aktion was bringt und wünsche der Familie und vor allem Donald viel Glück.


----------



## Noby (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Hey, gestern sprich den 29.11.2006 satnd auch, zu meiner verwunderung ein Zünfzeiler in unserer Tageszeitung dem Exppes.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Ist gut, wenn Bewegung in die Medienlandschaft kommt!


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

wie wäre es denn wenn die mods ein spendenkonto für donald´s frau einrichten, ich denke die kosten für einen flug und einige tage unterkunft sollten die board-mitglieder schon zusammenbekommen,.., damit ist eine direkte unterstützung möglich,.., die presse kann man dann immer noch einschalten, da hat sie wenigstens was zu schreiben und uns jauch wird mit sicherheit auch darüber einige worte verlieren...

nur mal so als denkansatz..damit weihnachten für den donald auch einigermaßen schön werden kann


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## mightyeagle69 (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*



noworkteam schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn wenn die mods ein spendenkonto für donald´s frau einrichten, ich denke die kosten für einen flug und einige tage unterkunft sollten die board-mitglieder schon zusammenbekommen,.., damit ist eine direkte unterstützung möglich,.., die presse kann man dann immer noch einschalten, da hat sie wenigstens was zu schreiben und uns jauch wird mit sicherheit auch darüber einige worte verlieren...
> 
> nur mal so als denkansatz..damit weihnachten für den donald auch einigermaßen schön werden kann
> 
> ...





Bin dafür ...........


----------



## Raabiat (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

ich bin auch dafür.....zu Weihnachten wo man immer so viel schei** kauft kann man ruhig mal bissle kohle locker machen...

'n 10er is doch wohl mindestens drin....#h


----------



## djoerni (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

eben:m ran an den speck!


----------



## Kleines Fischlein (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Super Sache, #r bin dabei und verzichte auf eine Neue Rute unterm Weihnachtsbaum.#v


----------



## EmsLiga (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Bin eigentlich von Frau Klein ein bisserl enttäuscht :c 

Warum hat Sie gestern nix von der Aktion erwähnt ???

Mensch da wären Briefe ohne Ende bei den Herren eingegangen denn die Sendung haben bestimmt Tausende und mehr verfolgt !!!

Hätte meht von Frau Klein erwartet :r 

Wat solls , weiter gehts


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Ich bin dabei ,bitte Spendenkonto einrichten.

|wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*



EmsLiga schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich von Frau Klein ein bisserl enttäuscht :c
> 
> Warum hat Sie gestern nix von der Aktion erwähnt ???
> 
> ...


 
Die Frau hat versucht, nicht durch mögliche  "dumme", sprich kritische Äußerungen Ihrem Mann Priviligien zu entziehen...mehr nicht,..., und das wird nicht einfach sein, einfach nur zu kuschen damit ín Tehran der Teller voll bleibt....auch wenn 10.000 Briefe eingeschlagen sind,..., die werden die Gute schon mental für die weiteren Monate bisschen aufbauen

Respekt vor Frau Klein,.....

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Moin Moin ,


noworkteam schrieb:


> Die Frau hat versucht, nicht durch mögliche  "dumme", sprich kritische Äußerungen Ihrem Mann Priviligien zu entziehen...mehr nicht,..., und das wird nicht einfach sein, einfach nur zu kuschen damit ín Tehran der Teller voll bleibt....auch wenn 10.000 Briefe eingeschlagen sind,..., die werden die Gute schon mental für die weiteren Monate bisschen aufbauen
> 
> Respekt vor Frau Klein,.....
> 
> ...



|good: |good:  hab ich auch so gesehen was mich aber zum :v  gebracht hat war , das sich das Auswärtige Amt wenig bis gar nicht um die Familie kümmert sonder das sich Frau Klein sleber um Info`s kümmern muß . Armes Deutschland wenn einer Im Ausland unschuldig so wie ich es sehe im Knast landet und dann keine Hilfe und Unterstützung von der Regierung bekommt 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Acipenser (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*



EmsLiga schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich von Frau Klein ein bisserl enttäuscht :c
> 
> Warum hat Sie gestern nix von der Aktion erwähnt ???
> 
> ...



Es ist die Frage, wann denn die Sendung aufgezeichnet wurde, denn life gibts ja nicht wirklich. Gab es zum Zeitpunkt der Aufzeichnung unsere Aktion schon? Hatte auch gestern Kontakt mit dem Stern (allerdings ohne TV), dazu heute noch den Focus. 

Frau Klein muss natürlich vorsichtig in ihren Äusserungen sein, damit das nicht auf ihren Mann zurück fällt. Allerdings wäre es Aufgabe des Moderators, auf entsprechende Aktionen hinzuweisen. Und eine Vorbesprechung gibts ja wohl noch bei solchen Sendungen.

Gruß


----------



## EmsLiga (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

denke die Sendung ist Live denn als ich die Redaktion anrief ( ca 22uhr30 ) sagte man mir ich sollte schnell eine email senden !!

Auch zum Ende der Sendung las G.Jauch Zuschauer Reaktionen vor die reinkamen , meine las er leider nicht vor #q 

Schreib doch einer mal zu den diversen Angel Zeitschriften ob die den Brief da reinsetzen und die Leute schneiden den aus - unterschreiben - und versenden - FERTIG :m 

weiter gehts ist meine Devise


----------



## Acipenser (30. November 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

OK, Zuschauerreaktionen können nur live sein. Dann hätte das in der Vorbesprechung geklärt werden müssen. Schade um die Chance, die damit vergeben wurde. Ich kläre das mit Frau Klein, damit das in Zukunft nicht mehr vor kommt. Denn zwischen einer Berichterstattung und der Schaffung einer Lobby, wie wir das hier machen, ist doch ein Unterschied.

Kontakt zu den Angelmagazinen ist in Arbeit durch die Mods, ich glaube, da brauchen wir uns nicht rein zu hängen. Tageszeitungen wäre noch ein Thema: da sollte ein jeder seine ortsansässige Zeitung ansprechen. Die können die Briefe abdrucken (was sie aus Platzgründen nicht tun werden) oder auf der Webseite zum Download anbieten.

Hat jemand die Sendung aufgezeichnet und digitalisiert vorliegen? Das würde ich mir auch gerne mal anschauen.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Acipenser (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: RTL zeigt gleich/jetzt einen Bericht über Donald Klein*

Hallo miteinander,

 wer aus Berlin oder Umgebung hat Lust und Zeit, etwas für Donald Klein in Berlin zu organisieren?

 Mein Vorstellungen sind entweder 
 - eine Mahnwache, die muss aber 24x7 besetzt sein und sollte auch nicht nur einen Tag laufen, sondern notfalls bis Weihnachten oder darüber hinaus. Es wird gewiss schwierig genügend Leute zu finden, die mitmachen (können), aber es ist nicht unmöglich
 - oder eine friedliche Demo vor der iranischen Botschaft. Das sollte leichter zu realisieren sein, ist aber nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit. So eine Demo muss dann beim Ordnungsamt / Polizei angemeldet sein, ausserdem braucht man Plakate, Transparente etc.

 Egal ob jetzt Mahnwache oder Demo, das wird gewiss medienwirksam sein, so dass ARD, ZDF und die ganzen freien Sender Interesse an einer Berichterstattung haben. Wenn man die Berliner Zeitungen vorher anspricht, dass die einen Aufruf veröffentlichen, werden auch Nicht-Angler mitmachen.

 Wer das in die Hand nehmen kann, schicke mir bitte eine PN. Von Karlsruhe aus kann ich das leider nicht organisieren.

 Danke vorab


----------

